# TB3 - Roll Call



## Powder keg (Jul 6, 2008)

Here are the interested parties for the IC build. If you need Plans, Email me or Eric and we'll see you get a copy) If there are certain parts you want or don't want) let us know. Me, I picked the parts, I thought, would be hard. That way I have to work for it. Plus after 14- 15 cranks. They probably won't be as daunting. 

Parts left=

1. regulator arm
2. cam

Joe d - Regulator and Pionts
Te_gui - Flywheels
JMe - Gears, Cam slide Bearing, Rocker arm, Pivot, Pin, and regulator arm pivot
Twinsquirrel - Start Lever and carbs
Zuesrekning - Spark plugs and oilers
PowderKeg - Crank shaft's
KustomKB - Piston, pings, wrist pin, and connecting rods
Bretk - Mufflers and fuel tanks
Chuck Foster - Cylinder heads and valves
Dick L. - Cylinder block, liner, and Bobbins
Brass_Machine - Base bottom and base sides, bearing caps, and main bearings
kvom - Push rod, push rod bearing, push rod nut, and cam follower

I'm excited about this one. It will be my first I. C. engine. 

Later, Wes


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jul 6, 2008)

Cool. I think I will do the base bottom and side

Eric

Please note: This will be a 6 month build... ETA December 2008.


----------



## JMe (Jul 6, 2008)

I confirm i am interrested with gears and some small brass parts
Regards
Jacques


----------



## Dick L. (Jul 6, 2008)

Wes , You can put me in for the cylinder block and liner. 
              Dick


----------



## kvom (Jul 6, 2008)

As soon as I get plans I'll pick a part.

...edit...

Looked at the plans; how about the push rod, push rod bearing, and push rod nut?


----------



## zeusrekning (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll take what ever. I think I haven't seen plans. Wes If you get overwhelmer I'd like to try some spark plugs.
Tim


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 6, 2008)

I added the parts that are left to the top of the page. If I missed any please let me know 

Thanks, Wes


----------



## joe d (Jul 7, 2008)

I'll go for the rocker arm, pivot & pin.

Joe


----------



## JMe (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi
you may add for me :
1. Cam slide Bearing
6. Rocker arm, Pivot, and Pin

I think offer to make flywheels, i have a fine source for continuous casting, but it is too expensive to send so a heavy package (15 USD per wheel !!) from Belgium to US. Price for Belgian Postal service. 

Regards
Jacques


----------



## joe d (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi all

is it just me or is there no drawing HHM1-10? I see in the notes that Mr Kerzel likes to have builders get serial numbers from him... should we get a block of sequential numbers for ours, and perhaps add "HMEM TB3 No. ?? of ??" just for the heck of it?

Joe


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 7, 2008)

I got my prints from Chuck. David is getting me the prints. If pages are missing I'll get them out, but I couldn't see anything that wasn't there? I was going to talk to him about serial numbers also)

Wes


----------



## kvom (Jul 7, 2008)

When I read the part about the numbers, I thought he said they would be assigned after each engine is running.


----------



## te_gui (Jul 7, 2008)

I thought I had posted earlier offering to do the flywheels. I don't see that post now, apologize if it shows up twice. What sort of material and how many engines are we building again?


----------



## kvom (Jul 7, 2008)

Question reading blueprint (HHM1-13):

The pushrod lock nut is a 3/16" brass cube drilled and threaded 6-32. It seems that there should be a round "collar" around one end of the threaded hole around which one end of a spring rests. However the plan states "turn to .235 diameter". Is this a misprint (should be .135), or am I misreading something?

Also, can someone explain why the dimensions on the pushrod bearing are in red?


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jul 7, 2008)

te_gui  said:
			
		

> I thought I had posted earlier offering to do the flywheels. I don't see that post now, apologize if it shows up twice. What sort of material and how many engines are we building again?



+2 to how many team members. So 12 members +2. 1 for each member, 1 for HMEM to display at shows and 1 to sell for website support or charity.

The display model will be available to all members who go to shows.

Eric


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Jul 7, 2008)

I think I will be able to tackle the start lever plus something else..... I fancy the carb but I think it may be out of my league, although we do have six months or so....

David


----------



## kustomkb (Jul 7, 2008)

sign me up for the connecting rods. thanks, are the plans uploaded?
edit. sorry didn't read all the previous posts.


----------



## joe d (Jul 8, 2008)

Wes:

If nobody else is lining up for them, I'll do the points, they look interesting.

Joe


----------



## zeusrekning (Jul 9, 2008)

Joe, What are your plans on the tungsten contacts for the points? I had looked them over and wondered about 1/8"dia TIG welding electrode. But I'm not sure how that would cut the 100% is super brittle. The 2% thoriated (sp) is not as bad. But if those options do not work I have tons of tungsten scrap at work. I can get a few pieces of. It is 92% pure machines like cast iron. I think the 2% would probably work best but let me know.

Does anyone involved with the team build already have a running IC engine??? Reason I ask is I built a transistorized ignition a few months back. It worked well on my test engine (junk yard two stroke) but I was never able to test it on an engine known to be a good runner. Problem I had was with high RPM but the carb was shot on the engine. If anyone has any ideas PM me. 
Tim


----------



## joe d (Jul 9, 2008)

Tim

I was figuring to go to the local UAP/NAPA and ask if they stocked them... If you've got access to some raw stock I'd happily work with that! Next question is how it solders, figured on some experimenting to see if soft solder would work, or if it would have to be silver soldered.

Cheers, Joe


----------



## kvom (Jul 9, 2008)

I didn't see the springs on the parts list. Are we making springs or finding some that are already made?


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 9, 2008)

Forgot about the springs. We'll have to make them also. Anyone want to play with those?

We are still missing page ten. David sent me a link with the plans and it is gone off his page also. I Emailed him and let him know about it. 

Wes


----------



## chuck foster (Jul 9, 2008)

i will have the springs on the valves when i'm done............unless someone really wants to make the springs ........just let me know ;D

chuck


----------



## zeusrekning (Jul 10, 2008)

I attempted to solder a 3/16 carbide endmill to a piece of brass shim stock(.020" thick). It worked very well. I can't solder for $#!^ ,yet. So I'm sure soldering won't be a problem.
Tim


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok, David fixed my link and I sent it to all the team players) There is a cam, regulator bobbin, and regulator arm left. Any takers?

Wes


----------



## JMe (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi
i take the regulator arm pivot

Jacques


----------



## Dick L. (Jul 11, 2008)

Wes, I'll do the Bobbins. I didn't see a call out for material type for them though.Needs to be a good bearing surface inside and out. How about cast iron or brass?
           Dick


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 12, 2008)

I was just checking to see if Te_gui got my PM about the Flywheels? I haven't heard back yet. 

Wes


----------



## te_gui (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey Wes, 

I had thought I replied but it may have gone poof, I dunno. We are trying to decide on flywheel material. I have lots of steel available, maybe some brass/bronze but probably not enough to do all of them. If I do steel I am looking into a friend who does nickel plating to see if that might be a feasible option. Enough brass from McMaster Carr will be about 650 so that's a little steep. I think aluminum might be a little light for a hit and miss, they need the mass to carry them thru. Anyone have any thoughts or suggestions?

Brian


----------



## kvom (Jul 13, 2008)

I plan to paint my flywheels, similar to the pictured version. So steel is fine for me.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jul 13, 2008)

Steel is fine for the flywheels. No need for brass.

Eric


----------



## kvom (Aug 6, 2008)

I ordered the brass for my parts, and I should have it next week.

I also showed the plan to my shop teacher, and he pointed out a minor "problem" with the push rod. The diameter of the rod (.125") is less than the major diameter of 6-32 threads (.138"). Therefore a 6-32 die will cut incomplete threads on the rod.

OTOH the major diameter for 5-40 threads is .125", so I'm wondering if all of the holes/threads for the pushrod/nut/follower should be 5-40.

Ideas from the group?


----------



## kvom (Aug 6, 2008)

I may have found the answer to my own question. Seems most tap&die sets with 4-40 have 6-32 as the next larger size.


----------



## Metal Mickey (Sep 6, 2008)

Is it too late to become involved? I would really like to be part of a team build sometime soon. Did I see that the cam is not allocated? I don't know how complicated it would be but am willing to learn..........


----------



## Brass_Machine (Sep 6, 2008)

Metal Mickey  said:
			
		

> Is it too late to become involved? I would really like to be part of a team build sometime soon. Did I see that the cam is not allocated? I don't know how complicated it would be but am willing to learn..........



Mickey,

You want to take the cam? how about the arm too? If you want, we can add you. Let me know.

Eric


----------



## Metal Mickey (Sep 6, 2008)

GULP! I just hope I can live up to the task but I will certainly give it a go! Can you email me the plan for the part? I will make a final commitment when I see if I am up to it, but I am certainly willing!

Also can you private email me with the numbers and how it all works (the team build process)?

Mike


----------



## Metal Mickey (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for the plans, I will have a go at the cams if you like. Can I leave the arms for the moment, I want to be sure to complete what I start. If I get on well and no one else is doing them at that time perhaps we can revisit it then?

Mike


----------



## kvom (Sep 12, 2008)

By adding Mickey everyone needs to increase the number of their parts by 1.  ;D Luckily I made extras of mine!


----------



## Brass_Machine (Sep 12, 2008)

kvom  said:
			
		

> By adding Mickey everyone needs to increase the number of their parts by 1. ;D Luckily I made extras of mine!



Nah, he can be the recipient of the 'show' engine.

Eric


----------



## chuck foster (Sep 12, 2008)

so just how many engines are we going to build ???
I'm hoping to have the cylinder heads (valves,guides,keepers etc ) finished in the next two weeks so let me know and if need be i will set up and make some more. ;D
i have been making enough parts for 15 engines 

chuck


----------



## Brass_Machine (Sep 13, 2008)

The build numbers stay the same. I am just adding him as the 'show' engine we typically build. So everyone keep building the part numbers you were originally sent.

Thanks
Eric


----------



## Metal Mickey (Sep 14, 2008)

Look chaps I don't want to be the centre of any problems. I only asked if it was too late to become involved. I never expected, nor want a finished engine. I enjoy the process rather than the end result. So I am happy to wait until a team build four is started.

I don't want to cause problems Brass_Machine so thanks for trying to add me to the list and I will look out for TB4.

Mike.


----------



## chuck foster (Sep 14, 2008)

hey mike i don't want you to think my post about how many parts to build was a complaint.
 i would be very happy to build enough for ten more engines. as far as i'm concerned the more the merrier.  ;D

please.......join in on the fun 

chuck


----------



## Brass_Machine (Sep 14, 2008)

Metal Mickey  said:
			
		

> Look chaps I don't want to be the centre of any problems. I only asked if it was too late to become involved. I never expected, nor want a finished engine. I enjoy the process rather than the end result. So I am happy to wait until a team build four is started.
> 
> I don't want to cause problems Brass_Machine so thanks for trying to add me to the list and I will look out for TB4.
> 
> Mike.



Too late for that Mike. :big: Just kidding.

Please stay in this build. It really isn't a problem to have you in it. There are no extra parts for anyone to build. They only thing that is changing is the distribution of the parts.

Eric


----------



## Metal Mickey (Sep 14, 2008)

Well if you are all sure.........................I didn't take any comments as complaints.........

Regarding numbers I didn't expect an engine. I really do like making, rather than running, so don't let the show one go. Keep it for shows, and not for me. It will only sit on a shelf.......

I will start on the cams next week if you are happy for me to do so. Before I start though, have you any idea of the material I should use?

Mike


----------



## Brass_Machine (Sep 16, 2008)

Steel.

You sure you don't want an engine?


----------



## Metal Mickey (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't want to cause any trouble so if it means the show or charity one going to me then no I don't want one. If those two were protected and there was a true 'spare' then yes I would be happy to own one.

I have made the fixture but I can't start on the cams until I know what material to use. If anyone can help I would really appreciate it!. I am going to try making one as a practice in steel. I may even try hardening the practice one as I have the powder but have never used it.

Looking at the build instructions the flat on the cam will need to be done when it is with the engine as it is critical for timing. Since the author soldered some brass on the cam I guess it must be steel. Whether it needs anything more (including hardening) because of the type of engine, I will leave open for comment.

Really looking forward to producing them..........


----------



## Dick L. (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Mike, I think Eric referred to the material in the post before your last one. (Steel)
 As far as getting an engine , I feel every participant should get one.Speaking for myself here! If the spares are spoken for it's just another piece. We are doing this for the experience and enjoyment aren't we? ;D Relax and have fun with it.
            Dick


----------



## Metal Mickey (Sep 18, 2008)

Ah! I thought he got the name wrong! :big:

OK no need to harden I guess looking again at the type of engine. I get right on to it tomorrow. 15 cams in steel coming up 

Tee hee...........................


----------



## kustomkb (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm really sorry fellows, but I think I have too much on my plate right now to stay in this team build.
If it goes on long enough I may be able to free up some time down the road. I just have too many projects on the go at the moment.

-Kevin.


----------



## Kaleb (Feb 9, 2010)

Any positions left, haven't got milling facilites.


----------



## sclhosur (Aug 15, 2012)

hI

This is srini from india , like to build an I.C engine shown. Can any one help me to build.


----------

